
Our favorite two-player board games, 2019 edition - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/02/our-favorite-two-player-board-games-2019-edition/
======
1209090
Although the list is supposed to consist of two-player-only games I'd like to
add Azul which is best played by two.

------
lovestodonothin
There's also Splendor, Lords of Waterdeep, Yspahan, Qwix and That's Pretty
Clever.

